# mk2 8v turbo kit?



## twin2turbo87 (May 8, 2012)

I saw you can get an mk2 turbo and intercooler kit on eBay for less than 1000 bucks with exhaust manifold and everything, although it is chinese. I have an 84 rabbit 1.8 8v with CIS. Can I modify this kit to fit my needs?


----------



## mylesp (Jul 7, 2005)

i got a guy welding me up a tdi manifold to fit a t3 on it. then im using a k26 turbo off an audi. probably more reliable than an ebay turbo. its water and oil cooled.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

twin2turbo87 said:


> I saw you can get an mk2 turbo and intercooler kit on eBay for less than 1000 bucks with exhaust manifold and everything, although it is chinese. I have an 84 rabbit 1.8 8v with CIS. Can I modify this kit to fit my needs?


you still need around $1000 worth of other parts before you can make it work..

its not a TURBO KIT, its a bunch of pieces that are a good start, but far from a complete kit..


----------



## TheVdubFire (Apr 1, 2011)

Can you guys show me the link for this kit? Sounds interesting.


----------



## twin2turbo87 (May 8, 2012)

I forgot about this thread. I don't think it would take 1000$ to finish it. 6lbs would be worthy of this kit and you wouldn't even use all the parts. I have a bug engine with a turbo and it doesn't have $600 worth of parts on it. If you bought everything new that is.


----------



## twin2turbo87 (May 8, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-85-86-87...Parts_Accessories&hash=item41545bf8db&vxp=mtr


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

this kit is still junk..

ebay turbos EXPLODE...

have fun with that!!

and no, these kits DO NOT come with everything needed to boost an engine..


----------

